# Rd 2 Game 2: Nets @ Heat (5/8 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464097452594061312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464097608533684224









:rotf:


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

This game is going to be alot tougher, Wade is going to have to step it up. I don't think we can rely on Allen to play as well as last game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Before game 1, the Heat had Ray Allen's 51 point playoff game playing the locker room. Tonight they chose one of the biggest losses in Heat history


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464522381751762944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464523066367049728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464525827213107200


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464535973314183168
Wow :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-15 after 1

Ugly quarter for the Heat. Shoot just 33% to the Nets 59%.

Heat have to pick up the pace and hit 3's with the Nets clogging the paint. they were just 1-8 from 3 in the quarter.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Man, Wade got away with a really bad turnover there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

so damn sloppy. Lucky to only be down 3 right now. Wade needs to up the energy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lewis bails us out with a 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Embarrassing effort and energy right now by the Heat. Heat are lucky to only be down 6, but they have to up their level of energy or this will get out of hand quickly.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a disgraceful performance by Wade. He just spent an entire possession trying to leak out and not boxing out or helping on defense. A possession for Brooklyn which started with him sprawled on the other end from a flop.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I know I'm always playing body analyst, but is it me or does Wade look a little heavier?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario the only player attacking the rim. 

Wow, a nice defensive possession followed by a nice offensive possession. 1st time all game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hubie Brown needs to shutup. He's making himself look a fool.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Two straight possessions LeBron attacks the rim with the dribble. Only person other than Mario putting the ball on the floor.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Someone stop Teletovic maybe?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

46-45 at the half

Heat have to be grateful to only be down 1 right now after what was a sloppy 1st half. Much better 2nd quarter, mostly the final half when Mario, Lebron and Bosh got it going. 

Someone please guard Teletovic. 5 3's in the half for him. Again, lucky to only be down 1 right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very surprised to see the Heat ended up shooting 50% in the half, after being 5-15 in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade needs to pick things up. Only Big 3'er not making much of an impact now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He seems a step slow in every aspect of the game right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55 points halfway through the 3rd. Not in the Heat's pace at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

When the hell did Joe Johnson become this Jamal Crawford like shot maker?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're getting Ed Malloy'd. Usually he makes the mistakes in our favor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333

Ray, in one minute, making more plays than Wade has all game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Teletovic again from 3. Dont leave him..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333 again


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This fat Eastern European Donyell Marshall is kicking our asses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

69-67 after 3

Great quarter for Ray. 

Gonna need Wade to wake the **** up in the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is more like it, Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting killed on the glass tonight. This goes to the central issue tonight. Effort and energy just hasnt been there all game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Some awful defensive rebounding tonight.

Frustrating thing about Wade sometimes is once the ball gets in his hands you can almost guarantee the play won't be run. Looking for his shot too much tonight IMO. Offense is at it's best when he looks to make plays or cuts to the rim in half court sets.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The team that tries to play slow with the lead keeps losing it when the other team runs it down their throat. Play faster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

big shot and big find


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Big time shot! That's what we needed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ray 33333333!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bang.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bron!

4 possessions in a row. There's the ****ing hustle and energy that had been missing! Just took 46 minutes..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333

Mario and Ray with 4 HUGE 3's in the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 94-82

Big time 4th quarter by the Heat. Hold the Nets to 15 points while coming up with 25 points and 4 big 3's by Mario and Ray.

Ray again was great. He pretty much got this game going in the Heat's direction in the 3rd when he checked in. 

Wade was awful for 3 quarters, then stepped up in the 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good stuff. They got a Net playoff record for 3s made by Teletovic and hit some tough shots on good D. Took a good punch and still won convincingly. Gotta play a better sustained game in Brooklyn. Need to box out better.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

God I love Beatin the shit out of the Nets. This is more fun then whatever western conference team loses to us in the Finals


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bill Simmons cant hide the hate. Already talking about how the Heat look old and that the Thunder and Clippers will give them trouble in the finals. Got so mad that he wanted to switch to NFL draft talk :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464577565966217216
:yep:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hahaha perfect Stanley use


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watching the game back and noticed a new lineup we hadnt seen all season.

Mario/Ray/Battier/Lewis/Lebron

Heat went extra small with Lebron at the 5 when the Nets put Teletovic at the 5.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Watching the game back and noticed a new lineup we hadnt seen all season.
> 
> Mario/Ray/Battier/Lewis/Lebron
> 
> Heat went extra small with Lebron at the 5 when the Nets put Teletovic at the 5.


Damn, I missed most the game watching only a bit at work. Nets put Teletovic at the 5? Is that why he hit all those threes?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

His 1st 4 were with him at the 4. They put him at the 5 in the 2nd half. He hit his 6th 3 with Bird on him and then Spo made the change to the smaller lineup.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Wade2Bosh said:


> His 1st 4 were with him at the 4. They put him at the 5 in the 2nd half. He hit his 6th 3 with Bird on him and then Spo made the change to the smaller lineup.


Interesting.


I'm happy Lebron doesn't have to play 40min a game these play offs, Hopefully Ray can keep this up because it helps the big 3 alot with managing minutes.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I didn't even notice that... shame on me. I did notice Birdman trying to contest Tele a shot or two though, I thought it was a switch.

Kidd is crazy to think that he could outmatch us with a smaller line up. I think the smaller the line up, the more advantage we get as long as Lebron is on the court.

I think the only small line up that could even have a chance to beat us would need to include KD or Melo with outstanding rebounders at their position like PJ Tucker, or Aminu, and sharpshooters who also rebound well for their position like Love or Batum.

The reason is our weakness is rebounding, especially if we have our bigs out and with sharpshooters, they can spread the floor on offense and give us a run for our money.

Basically, only a line up of like

Westbrook, PJ Tucker, Batum, KD/Melo, Love could outplay us while playing small.

That line up also includes 3 all stars and a borderline one.


----------

